# Installing backer board in my tub alcove



## crapbathroom (Mar 29, 2007)

I am installing the backerboard in my tub alcove, i know how to fasten it however i would like to know since I have a double tiling flange, if i can bring my backerboard down to the top of the second flange (the top one) and then tile to the bottom of the second flange (like halfway, on the top of the first flange?) if that makes sense. I am asking because the flange is not flat, its actually beveled.

PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 29, 2007)

I am not a tile man, but it seems that the double flange thing is self explanatory. I would have done exactly as you have done. The bevel is the same on a standard flange tub or shower. I assume it's there to aggrevate the crap out of the drywall hanger.


----------



## crapbathroom (Mar 30, 2007)

It only seems logical to put it just above, otherwise it's going to stick out at the bottom but it seems that bathtubs don't really come with instructions, and it's hard enough flagging someone down in home depot who will take a woman, and an 18 year old at that seriously when it comes to home renovation.


----------

